# Anyone have a Quadrafire 3100 MILLENNIUM?



## Valkyrie Rider (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like I may get one for free from my Mom's house as she is looking to sell the house and doesn't want the stove. It's I think two years old but has only been burned a few times.

Quadrafire 3100 Millennium

Looks like a nice stove and a LOT nicer looking then my Englander 24-ACD. 

This Englander has been a great stove though for the $500 I paid for it BRAND new from a dealer that closed down and had some old stock left at his house.


----------



## mickeyd (Nov 21, 2009)

I have been using one for 5 years . it is a great stove ! very efficient. puts out great heat ! 
you will be very happy with it 
MD


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Nov 22, 2009)

mickeyd said:


> I have been using one for 5 years . it is a great stove ! very efficient. puts out great heat !
> you will be very happy with it
> MD



COOL! 

MD, do you have the blower on yours? I see it's an option. I use one on my Englander (came with it).


----------



## toqua (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had one for going on 4 years an love it an i am sure you will to good luck.


----------



## STANG302 (Nov 23, 2009)

My parents had a 3100 in there house for 4-5 years and used ocasionaly. Worked great and never had any problems. It did put out some serious heat, which was alway's nice. It does have a blower, didn't know that was an option. But it was replaced with a pellet stove. Don't ask me why? Now it is awaiting to be installed in my house next summer. Where it will be used as a primary heat source.


----------



## BigE (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had one for the past 1.5 years and love it. I use it to heat a 2700 sq foot house, and it works fine.

When I first installed it, it was connected to an 8" round pipe that quickly went to a 10" square chimney. It heated pretty well, but I did have problems getting a fire going in it, and I pulled out a couple of gallons of creosote when I cleaned the chimney.

This last summer I cleaned the chimney and added a 6" liner to the chimney. This reduced the area from 100 sq inches to 28.3 sq inches. (22 feet of liner). Wow, what a difference! I can now light a fire with just three pieces of news paper and a couple sticks of kindling. I put it all in, turn the upper knob to high, push back the lower knob, light it, pull the lower knob (and the timer starts ticking), then walk away.

Adding that stainless steel flexible liner really improved the draft. (Around $500 from Coast Farm and Ranch, and came with a chimney cap).

I get a smokeless fire in 15-20 minutes.

I went from 5-6 cords of wood per year to 3-4 cords. 

The blower is a really nice option, but it does cost around $250. It really makes it put out the heat, though.

I liked it enough that I just put a 2100 in my shop. I didn't spring for the blower, but that'll be in the near future.

-Steve


----------



## rider93hawg (Feb 16, 2010)

*Just bought one-chimney man coming today!*

Have a PE Summit in my other house and that thing is a brute-we loved it. New house is only 1200 sq. ft. so found the Quad 3100 Millenium Pedestal with the iron floor for $650. I read that they are super efficient and easy to run. I would like to reduce my learning curve as much as possible so any info on how to operate would be great! This will be my only heat source as I will absolutely not let the wife turn on the furnace!


----------



## BigE (Feb 16, 2010)

Dang, Rider, you got a screaming deal on that. Was it new? If so it qualifies you for the 30% federal rebate, so even more money savings.

That 3100 is more than plenty for 1200 sqr feet. 

Make sure you have a 6" round chimney with that, or it won't draw properly. 

-Steve


----------



## bwmcintyre (Feb 16, 2010)

Rider - Got your PM this afternoon, and I'll try to reply later this evening.

This is my second season with the 3100 - it's been a great stove so far. First season burning with it, I fed it mostly the "junk" from cleanup around my property, and about a cord and a half of decent oak. I fully expected to have some good buildup in the pipe (new double-wall installed with stove) from burning less than ideal wood in it all season. To my delight, I had very little build up in the chimney. We'll see after this year.. it's been a lot colder, and I've burned close to four cords of mostly oak.

What some of you describe with the 3100 is the newer design with the controls on the right side of the stove right? My stove is the older design that has only two manual controls on the front of the stove. From what I've read of the new design, I think I'm happier with the older model. 

While my only comparison is the old Fisher stove that used to be in my parent's home years ago, I'm very happy with this stove.


----------



## rider93hawg (Feb 17, 2010)

The tax credit is pretty exciting. Thinking about windows as well. Going with 6" double wall on the inside so I can keep it close to the wall. My other house is huge with a big hearth so it didn't matter if the stove was 18" out. We are learning through this whole downsizing life change that an extra foot of space is like gold around here. The sun is out burning burning bright so today will be good.


----------



## rider93hawg (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know how old the Quad is but they said it had only been used two years and then stored away. The way it looks I think they were telling the truth.


----------



## BigE (Feb 17, 2010)

rider93hawg said:


> I don't know how old the Quad is but they said it had only been used two years and then stored away. The way it looks I think they were telling the truth.



I believe it has to be purchased new for the federal tax credit, but I may be wrong.

Yep, I'm doing the new windows thing, too. Unfortunately, there is a $1500 limit, and I already ate up $700 with my 2100 wood stove install. ($1200 for the stove, $900 for stove pipe).

The 2100 and 3100 are very similar, but the box on the 2100 is smaller, so it won't hold a fire as long. I have both now.

Yes, the Millennium has the controls on the side. My buddy has the older style, and there are a couple of major differences. 1.) Controls on the new one have a timer that slowly closes the primary air inlet (~20 minutes). This aids in lighting. 2.) Inside the new stove there is a insulating blanket on top of the secondary air tubes. The old stove may have the blanket as well, but there is also a large metal plate that burns out eventually, $125 to replace.

-Steve


----------



## rider93hawg (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tax Credit*

I didn't see that the stove had to be new just at least 75% efficient. The 3100 is rated at 79% so it is all good.


----------



## Hoosierheater (Feb 18, 2010)

*Quad 3100 Millenium*

I have had a 3100 for eight years and find it to be a very enjoyable heater. I have one of those dreaded Magic Heat units mounted on the flue and am able to reclaim much of the heat with no serious side effects. By using dry wood and monitoring the burn cycle through the glass door, there is no problem with creosote buildup on the tubes. The fan on the MH does an incredible job of distributing the heat into the room. I recommend this combination highly.


----------

